# Backpack blower harness clasp?



## glenintenn (Jul 28, 2020)

Anyone seen this style of clasp for the shoulder straps on <any equipment>? This is the harness clip for the lower ends of the shoulder straps on a backpack blower.

How is it supposed to stay secure? The tongue slips out of its slot quite easily and then the actual clasp falls off. I can imagine losing this in the gravel or leaves in the fall. Is there a way this supposed to work other than just tension on the shoulder strap to keep it secure?


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 29, 2020)

What kind of blower?


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## glenintenn (Jul 29, 2020)

It's a no-namer: Schroder (Schroeder) SR-8000 you can see here ( https://schroderusa.com/collections...backpack-leaf-blower-model-sr-6000-4-3hp-80cc ) 

There's no indication in the manual. May just put a zip tie through the hole in the tongue but I thought maybe it's a common strap connector with some cool purpose (which I could not figure out). As-delivered, it just seems like a good way to have the 20+ pound blower fall off your back at an inopportune moment.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 29, 2020)

Never heard of it. How does it run?

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## glenintenn (Jul 29, 2020)

purrs like a very loud cat. I've only had it a few days. Let's see.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 29, 2020)

Is it made in China? 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## glenintenn (Jul 29, 2020)

From: [email protected]
To: Customer
Subject: Re: Greetings / which parts are German-made? Schröder
Date: February 2020

Thank you Customer,

The products are German designed. Our production facility is located in Shanghai. All parts and units are stocked in our US and Canada warehouses. Please reach out if we can be of any assistance. The unit comes with a 45 day 100% money-back guarantee, and we cover shipping along with a five-year warranty.

Best regards,
Customer Service
Schröder Equipment
T: 1-800-381-1406


----------



## ammoaddict (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for the detailed information. It looks like a decent machine from the pictures. Let's us know how it does.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## alderman (Jul 30, 2020)

Just a quick release for the strap. If the clip is hooked to the blower frame and the quick release is hooked to the strap, how would you lose anything?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Stihl (Aug 12, 2020)

Leave the clasp attached to the equipment and pull the tab to quick release as stated I t the previous post. I have this setup on a brush cutter, it’s nice after you get used to working it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

